# NOMINATE: Best 70's Skyscraper



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

Nominate the 3 Best 70's Skyscraper.

Please use this thread for nominating only. You may post 1 picture for each of your nominations. If you wish to discuss the topic in detail, or post larger numbers of pictures, then please use the "DISCUSS:" thread.


-----------------


General rules:
The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our all-time favourites from the world of skyscrapers, skylines, buildings and cities. Every week users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote the week after. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

Nominating
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure or city three times, that will be counted as one. Do not use this thread for discussions.

Promoting your favorite
Discuss this week's topic in the 'DISCUSS:' thread.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

1. World Trade Center, New York
2. Sears Tower, Chicago
3. Aon Center, Chicago


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

1.) Sears Tower, Chicago
2.) Transamerica Pyramid, San Francisco
3.) John Hancock Tower, Boston


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Sears Tower, Chicago (SOM)

2. WTC, NY (Minoru Yamasaki)

3. OCBC Centre, Singapore (IM Pei)


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

World Trade Center, NY
Transamerica Pyramid, SF
Tour Montparnasse, Paris.


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

1. Citigroup Center, NYC
2. Tour Montparnasse, Paris
3. John Hancock Tower, Boston


----------



## Peyre (Nov 22, 2003)

1.WTC, NY
2.Sears, Chic
3. Tower 42?


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

World Trade Center, NYC
Sears Tower, Chicago
Transamerica Pyramid, San Francisco


----------



## moxwax (Feb 21, 2005)

AtlanticaC5 said:


> World Trade Center, NYC
> Sears Tower, Chicago
> Transamerica Pyramid, San Francisco


These are my 3 as well.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

The 70s were not the most progressive decade in architecture... so:

Transamerican, SF
WTC, NYC
Montparnasse, Paris


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

1. I nominate *Commerce Court West *completed in 1972 by I.M Pei in Toronto. It was the largest stainless steel-clad building in the world when completed.

Height (struct.) 239 m 784 ft










2.* Jardine House*, Hong Kong










3 *First Canadian Place*, Toronto

- When completed First Canadian Place was the tallest high-rise in the world outside of New York and Chicago.

- Tallest highrise in the British Commonwealth from 1975 until the completion of Malaysia's Petronas Twin Towers in 1998.

-It is currently the tallest highrise building in Canada.


Height (struct.) 298 m 978 ft


----------



## Islander (Jul 29, 2004)

1 Sears tower
2 WTC (either one)
3 Citicorp


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Sears Tower, Chicago
WTC, NYC
Aon Center, Chicago


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Three nice triangular buildings from (about) the 1970s:

Lake Point Tower, Chicago, 1968:
 

5415 North Sheridan, Chicago, 1973:
 

Harbor Point, Chicago, 1975:


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

John Hancock Center, Chicago (1970)
Sears Tower, Chicago
Transamerica Pyramid, SF


----------



## 7 World Trade (Aug 19, 2003)

1. World Trade Center Twins, NYC
2. Aon Center, Chicago
3. Westin Peachtree Hotel, Atlanta


----------



## jimbojoe45 (Jun 17, 2005)

Sears Tower, Chicago
Transamerica Pyramid, S.F.
WTC, NYC


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

edit


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

1.First Canadian Place








2.World Trade center








3.Sears tower


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

1.Aon Center,Chicago
2.First Canadian Place,Toronto
3.Eurotower,Frankfurt


----------

